# What wheels are on 2012 R3? "Fulcrum Racing T"??



## RJP Diver

Wheels in the photos are definitely not Fulcrum, nor can I find a "Fulcrum Racing T" anywhere on the Fulcrum site.

Bikes - Squoval Road Bikes - R3


----------



## givemefive

They are a wheelset that Fulcrum built up for Cervelo. They come on all of their bikes and are a decent wheelset to get you out the door. I don't know a ton of details on them but they are fine wheels for stock.


----------



## eekase

*These are what's in the pic...*

3T Cycling - MERCURIO


...what caught my eye was at the bottom of the above web page, shows the free hub body, which accepts campy, shimano, sram cassettes, without changing the hub body.
(Sorry didn't mean to hijack the thread)


----------



## deviousalex

It's false advertising that the pic doesn't match the specs if you ask me....


----------



## Special Eyes

Those are very interesting and cool looking wheels. Decent weight and structure. About time Cervelo provided a decent set with stock bikes (if this is actually true).

UPDATE: Not True!! I saw the new wheels at a Cervelo dealer today and they look just like the Racing 7's. The picture of the bikes on the Cervelo site is incorrect! So, I withdraw my comments and continue to point out that any buyer of a new Cervelo can expect to fork out another grand or more for a set of wheels that are on par with the frame.

How can they keep that picture on the site is beyond me.....


----------



## AvantDale

Pretty sure the Racing T is the same as the Racing 7.


----------



## kbwh

From the Cervelo forum: Fulcrum Racing T wheelsets? -

The Fulcrum Racing wheel series for end customers is still 7,5,3,1, Zero. For OEM I've seen 6, 4 and now T, which is most probably a cheap/heavy training wheelset to let you roll out the door.

Those 3T Mercurio 60 LTDs pictured are different beasts, in the Zipp/Enve/Campag Bora price league. That "universal" freehub is a smart idea.


----------



## clutch828

If the Fulcrum Racing T are an inferior "training" wheel, how much could they be sold for, and what wheel set would you recommend to match the frame quality?


----------



## kbwh

I think a Racing 7 retails below usd 300. 
Racing 3 matches the frame. I have difficulties seeing other benefits than bling in R1 or R Zero. 
The frame is also good enough for a set Enve 6.7. Sky's the limit iow.


----------



## Cignal_20

I picked up an S2 yesterday and put the wheels, tires, skewers on Ebay. They have been selling for $185-210. I ride Mavic Ksyrium Elite on for training. I've had them for about six months. They are strong, the weight is not horrible, and they have not went out of true.


----------



## TomcatD

does anyone know what the weight limit is on these wheels?


----------



## Doc1911

I seem to remember a post from a Cervelo engineer that they are built with 240 in mind, but plenty of safety parameters are taken ... (paraphrase). I will try to find the posting ... And supply a link.



TomcatD said:


> does anyone know what the weight limit is on these wheels?


----------



## Rashadabd

I ride Zip 101s on my R3 and love them. I am also currently selling a set of Mavic Ksyrium SLRs on ebay, they are another great wheel (super light and durable, great in the rain).

New Mavic Ksyrium SLR Clincher Wheelset System Great Price!! | eBay


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I have a 2011 S2 which come with Racing 7. I was doing research for it to see how they stack up vs Racing 5 and 3. 7 weight 1849gm on the Fulcrum website. They are no where near the 5 or 3 in performance. I was a bit disappointed for the money I spend on a S2, one would of think they would at least give you a set of wheels around 1600gm.

I do like the Racing 3, which is listed at 1555gm. It comes with bladed spokes and a 16,20 spoke count. The front wheel have a 26mm wall height and th rear is listed at 30mm for aerodynamic effect. Ribble.com was selling the 3 for $418 last week which is a great deal.


----------



## AvantDale

The T's are just to get you out the showroom door, Most people end up getting different wheels anyways. 

If Cervelo was to spec the 3T, Zipp, or anther high end wheel...the price will jump another 1500.

I think the T's are a good starting point for an entry level rider. They will appreciate the upgraded wheel more later on if they choose to.

For the people that buy the higher end Cervelos will have a set of wheels in mind anyways.


----------



## Rashadabd

I agree. Plus, when you upgrade, you get to choose the wheel YOU want, that best fits your riding style and not what made the most sense to the manufacturer (for a variety of reasons) and you can keep the original wheels as your bad weather training wheels.


----------



## Doc1911

After reading all your comments on wheels for an R3, I think Santa will be bringing me either some Zipp 101s or some Dura Ace 7900s. Of course, one could also have a custom set built - for the same $$$ ....


----------



## dcb

I was just checking out a friends S5 which has the Racing T wheelset. The spokes are bladed which is unlike the Racing 7's I think. Possibly the T's are more like the Racing 5's???


----------



## AythanNyah09

If anyone knows any good 25 tires to put on the Fulcrum Racing Ts for a Cervelo R3... please let me know. I want to get a smoother ride out of my R3.


----------



## Har

*No more RS?*

No more RS?


----------



## Donn12

RS is dead...sad day.


----------



## MercRidnMike

AythanNyah09 said:


> If anyone knows any good 25 tires to put on the Fulcrum Racing Ts for a Cervelo R3... please let me know. I want to get a smoother ride out of my R3.


When I picked up my S2, I asked the shop for 25's and they put on Conti. Gatorskins. They seem to fit well on the S2...can't say they'd work for sure on an R3, but if you've got the Funda fork, it'll have clearance up front. Don't know about the rear.


----------



## eekase

AythanNyah09 said:


> If anyone knows any good 25 tires to put on the Fulcrum Racing Ts for a Cervelo R3... please let me know. I want to get a smoother ride out of my R3.


Conti's GP 4000S....I have a set on my Zipp 303 FC, love them.

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...ce/racetyres/grand_prix_4000S/gp4000S_en.html


----------



## TomcatD

*25 Tire*

I bought a set of Vitoria Open Corsa Evo CX 25-622's and I love them. they are typically a $65 tire, but i got them for 50 at Velo mine


----------



## hakkicat

Its a fcr 3 hub with a frc 5 rim.


----------



## hakkicat

100 kg weight limit


----------

